# Bye bye reactivity!



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Yep. I think we beat it. 

Doyle has been doing so well lately with other dogs. He doesn't bark at them, he politely greets them. He is more willing to make new friends on our hiking trips. It's like he is a whole new dog!

We stayed on leash during our hiking trips, and if he behaved with the new dogs running by a few times he was let off for a bit. We worked on our recall more and walked down a busy pathway where seeing lots of people and dogs was a common occurrence. He responded well with us just passing quickly on the greenbelt. I walked him on my right however so I was between us. 

Back at the end of last month I took him to a dog pool party event with 50 dogs running around the area. He did wonderful! Came when called, ignored dogs who were close, sniffed politely. I was so proud!

It has only gotten better from there. He calmly regards who gathers on our hikes, politely greets new dogs. I can call him back even if he sees dogs or is sniffing new dogs. He is more willing to play with new dogs, to walk away on his own, ignore newer dogs. Even if they are sniffing him. 

Best thing was this past Sunday when I met a friend who owns a dog Doyle isn't fond of, he was so good when Bruce was trying to get him to play. He warned if Bruce got too into his face, and by the end knew he was playing and didn't even care when Bruce decided to hump him. He just stood there a minute before sitting and making his way back to me when he was free. 

I had him at a dog fun run event a few weeks ago with no issue. Meeting new dogs of all kinds on leash. Never a hint of fear or aggression. Just. Overjoyed! He is much calmer and more confident in himself and us. 

This Saturday we are going to a dog walk event for a local shelter. Going to be thousands of dogs there and I am confident that me and my furry kids will do great! We are going to be in charge of those particating in the walk from our hiking club who also has a booth.  I will be the crazy lady with three behaved large dogs lol. 

Just had to share!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome! Nice work and always great to see such good results.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

That is so great to hear! Can you give more details on how you accomplished this?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Muskeg said:


> That is so great to hear! Can you give more details on how you accomplished this?


Ditto....


SuperG


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Wow congratulations! 

That must be so nice for you and him to have more freedom in that aspect! And that he is not so afraid. How awesome!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I got fairly lucky with Doyle honestly. Even when he was being reactive, once we got past the other dog, he had moved on. He never kept focused on the other dog once it was gone. I was extremely careful to keep him from having bad run ins with dogs I didn't know when we were out and about. I got lucky with my golden who has such an easy going personality. He was bullied a lot and I was afraid of what would happen with a shepherd puppy getting bullied. 

It started first with him being on leash when we went out on group hikes. I kept him away from the other dogs when we were standing around to start, which in turn kept him away from my other dogs and dogs he knew who were running about and playing. Restraint from that activity was a HUGE punishment for Doyle, and the frustration about being away worked to my advantage. 

The greenbelt walks were also helpful because we didn't get right near other dogs, but had to pass them. Once I put him on my right instead of my left when we were going down them, it gave him the chance to see there was no reason to get worried. I just would say, "Leave it" and keep going, then praise him for not reacting. Verbal praise and pets thankfully work for him, since treats are hit or miss, same with toys. 

I also started working more on his drive to play. Fetch ended with me having to chase him down to try and get a ball, so he dragged a leash for a few sessions til he realized he wasn't getting away with running off. But the real breakthrough came when he learned water is awesome and frisbee is cool. Retrieving bumpers from the water and playing frisbee keep him completely engaged and focused. He will literally chase down other bumpers or balls thrown in water, even with one in his mouth already. And as far as frisbee goes, he loved chasing after them and figured out quickly if they came back to me, they started to go again.

I also worked on his being calm and walking away from greeting other dogs. If he was being calm and relaxed, I would call him away and move so that he had to come with me. Praise for that, praise/treats when he came when called away from something. I was in control, he didn't have to do anything. If he snapped at a dog who walked near or ran by on a hike, I would physically move him off of the trail with a stern no. We would wait for the other hikers to pass, then continue behind. 

The more he was out and not reacting, the more freedoms he got again. I have noticed that he isn't as nervous when meeting new dogs. He is curious. Whistling worked in my favor to get his attention and get him to come. 

The more that we worked on things outside of the kennel, the less he reacts at my work too. He still occasionally will bark at a dog walking past, but a stern no from co-workers and he quiets. Twice now I've actually watched him yell at another dog who was making a ruckus in the kennel. Much as Myles, my golden - who he spends much of his time around, loves to play, when we are at work, we are quiet and rest and wait for mommy. And he made that clear at first if Doyle tried to be too wild. 

Hopefully that clears some things up.  It's been a summer long project for us, and I only now feel like I can say our battle seems won. He has been doing so well, and I feel like I can relax some with him because he looks to me or just walks away. Not something I would expect from a 13 month old with his nuggets still lol.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's truly fantastic news!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you.  I am so proud of my little dude.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the details. It sounds like you did everything right! It's great to have access to a bunch of stable dogs to help with dog-reactivity (I don't, makes it harder).


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

You're welcome.  I know I am lucky to have access to a lot of really nice dogs. I also try to avoid places heavy with dogs, unless they are leashed or something super awesome is happening.

I will admit I was worried about See Spot Splash, but Doyle did so well. Jumping into the water, getting the bumpers, not getting upset at the pushy lab who kept trying to steal my bumpers. She wouldn't jump in but she sure jumped at me. I actually had a woman ask if my boys were shelter dogs. Big nope on that! They're my kids. 

My golden is such a good and stable dog. He rarely has trouble with new dogs, and is very playful. The Dweeb is too, so now that he's relaxing again, he is making all kinds of new friends. Best was at a hike a few weekends ago. Zero reacting at two new small dogs and a new older border collie. Absolutely appropriate and generally just ignoring.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Congratulations to both of you!! Well done


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you.  he really is turning into a nice dog.


----------



## Rescue GSD (Jan 20, 2021)

Colie CVT said:


> Yep. I think we beat it.
> 
> Doyle has been doing so well lately with other dogs. He doesn't bark at them, he politely greets them. He is more willing to make new friends on our hiking trips. It's like he is a whole new dog!
> 
> ...


Wow what an awesome achievement 👍 I would be really grateful if you could set out the steps you used to achieve this amazing result. I’ve had a rescue GSD three months with fear based dog reactivity. Making progress with counter conditioning, but it’s slow and hard work. Otherwise she is beautiful and I dream of the day we can get anywhere close to the results you have had. Thanks James 👍


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

This thread is from 2014.The member is no longer active.


----------



## Rescue GSD (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks Terri, sorry. Just finding my way around and trying to learn what I can. Brilliant forum though 👍


----------

